# Best replacement header gasket



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have discovered a exhaust leak at the header gasket, black carbon track and ticking sound on drivers side. I installed shorty headers this winter and used the OEM gaskets, car has 50k miles, gaskets looked great. No issue when installed, I have 1,500 miles on car since install. I used new ARP bolts and they are torqued to 17ft/lb evenly, I have checked torque regularly, no issues. Should I use the gasket set that was included with headers or purchase a aftermarket gasket? Who makes a good performance header gasket set? Any thoughts...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The GM OEM is considered to be the best. Another possibility is the header flange itself is warped. If that isn't perfectly flat you'll have a hard time getting a seal. You can get them straightened.


----------

